# Apache2.2 problem



## Rifero (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello all,

I am using Apache2.2.17-win32-x86-openssl-0.9.8o.
After I installed PHP-5.3.6-Win32-VC9-x86, my Apache server can't start up anymore.
It says "*The requested operation has failed!*".

The *error.log* says this:


> [Sun May 01 20:40:37 2011] [warn] pid file C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/logs/httpd.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?


I already tried reinstalling both Apache and PHP, but that didn't work.

When I enter *httpd.conf* and remove this part


> #BEGIN PHP INSTALLER EDITS - REMOVE ONLY ON UNINSTALL
> PHPIniDir "C:\Program Files\PHP\"
> LoadModule php5_module "C:\Program Files\PHP\php5apache2_2.dll"
> #END PHP INSTALLER EDITS - REMOVE ONLY ON UNINSTALL


the Apache server starts successfully.

But I need PHP so I can't miss that part.
I checked the dirs and they are correct.
I have no clue what the problem is.



Edit: when I remove the *error.log* and try to start the Apache again, I still get the error "*Requested operation has failed!*" but the *error.log* stays empty.


----------

